# Swimming with an omnipod



## Jord (Jun 3, 2022)

Hi all

Has anyone found any waterproof coverings for a omnipod dash that worked whilst swimming


----------



## helli (Jun 3, 2022)

Have you tried Omnipod without a cover?
I use a different patch pump and have no problems when swimming.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jun 3, 2022)

The pods are waterproof, so no need for a cover. The manufacturer says:


> The Pod has an IP28 rating for up to 7.6 metres for 60 minutes. The PDM is not waterproof.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't know if it is relevant, but there is an earlier discussion about waterproofing your devices here:


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/swimming-and-freestyle-libre.99401/
		


Also I'm happy to know that there are people other than me going swimming. I'm feeling like a bit of a single issue obsessive at the moment, constantly banging on about swimming.


----------

